# Truckers' Strike in Brazil



## Sliter (May 25, 2018)

This is happening here  now, for some other reason, Petrobras had financial problems and to try cover that, they wanted to charge more on truck fuel, the trucker got mad because they are charged too much for something they aren't responsible for and entered in a strike, stopped all the delivers countrywide and closed the way of anyone that would try to keep their deliver, that until they give them a good price and make the responsible pay for the problem they caused.

With that, people are a bit crazy, like, the truckers asked the people to not fuel their cars unless it's really necessary, since the strike was planned for 15 days, and also as a hep to don't give they much money, but what happened? a lot went to fill their vehicles, and some eve to stock a bit of fuel, the gas stations made the prices very high... they did the opposite and gave them more money and now mostly os the stations are dry 
similar happening with food, some markets had to limit the amouth of something you could get there(like you can get the max of 4 can of something per person)
The only thing working normally is our post mail system, that never deliver anything anyway  xD

The news part, the government made an agreement with some responsible hat they could go keep working but some don't agreed and still on strike, there are rumors of calling armed forces but not sure what is true or not about that yet

(Sorry if I get something wrong but that was how I saw everything...)







Oficial The New York times post:


> Brazil's government said late Thursday that a deal had been reached with truckers to suspend a four-day-old strike that caused fuel shortages, cut into food deliveries, backed up exports and threatened airline flights.
> 
> Eliseu Padilha, chief of staff for President Michel Temer, told reporters in Brasilia that several unions that represent truckers agreed to suspend the strike for 15 days to give all parties time to negotiate a solution to rising fuel prices that drivers say has cut deeply into their earnings.
> 
> ...


----------

